# mold..... :(



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Client is wanting bid to cut out drywall and treat studs only (and tarp full roof to prevent further water) as home is in ppr.

As always, I stated we are not mold remediators and offered to bid for a certified mold inspection/bid.

Client says no as house is ppr and still contains lots of junk, unable to get good inspection till emptied. Want us to cut out drywall and treat studs, tarp roof, then mold inspection when reo.

What do you think??


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't touch it or treat it. You could be held liable down the road if the work was not dome correctly.

I always put in a bid to have a mold remediation company come to do samples. I put the bid in at $500 or more. Most the time it would get approved, if not I would tell them I'm not touching it and have them reassign it


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Barefoot...If you are not insured for mold..NO...
Check your local and state laws. contractors and find out what you need to work on mold and then tell them that if they insist ask them to go rob a bank when they ask you "what the hell???'
Simply tell them well you're asking me to break the law when you do so I'll give consideration to putting my liberty, finances, business, home, on the line....make no mistake no matter what disclaimer you place on an invoice if you have done something that violates any of your local and state laws contractors board regulations...YOU'RE AT FAULT....and no judge is going to accept...Well they told me it was ok....no jury is going to accept ignorance of the law when the plaintiff wheels little Johnny into court in an oxygen tent when he develops a respiratory problem because the job was not addressed correctly.

Just be careful...do not let them push you into something that can have adverse effects on you and your business...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Just say no.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Barefoot where are you located? Do a quick Google search on your state's mold regulations so that you can add it into your bid verbage. In Florida it's anything over 10 sq feet has to be addressed by a mold remediator, if you touch it you're in violation of the law. Just ad per state statue blah blah mold remediator's estimate is required.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Barefoot,

Unless it has changed in S.C. there is no laws governing mold in the State. Unfortunately, I can determine from the pics that there is a lot more than just "removing the drywall"  Contaminated insulation, electrician for lighting (code), encapsulation needed, air scrubbing needed, anti-microbial needed and a slew of other things. 

Just tell them you have NO POLLUTION Liablility Policy to cover the contamination that will happen by doing a drywall removal job without proper protocols.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Beyond the air scrubbers, hepa vacs, insurance, epa cert, etc.
How long will you warranty a roof tarp? If storms blow it loose in 6 weeks and rain water runs down into the ceilings and walls again, how much will they hold you liable for? Better think forward.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Honestly, I would do it. They want you to do it then just do it, get paid and move on. Make clear you can't be held liable and let them know why just treating 2x4s won't work. They want a temporary fix and they know it's not going to be perm. They want to slow it down while the property is in PPR.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Honestly, I would do it. They want you to do it then just do it, get paid and move on. Make clear you can't be held liable and let them know why just treating 2x4s won't work. They want a temporary fix and they know it's not going to be perm. They want to slow it down while the property is in PPR.



Hack nuts, did you not read what the seasoned vets and pros have written about mold work? Have you read any contracts. The advice they should tell their client is that they need a professional 3rd party bid that might not get approved.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> They want you to do it then just do it, get paid and move on. Make clear you can't be held liable and let them know why just treating 2x4s won't work.


Getting paid and moving on does not apply in this business.

Make clear you can't be held liable? Can you explain in detail how that works? What invisible energy field do you initiate that holds them in place, preventing them from filing a claim against your insurance, suing you, months or even years down the road? This isn't 1971.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Honestly, I would do it. They want you to do it then just do it, get paid and move on. Make clear you can't be held liable and let them know why just treating 2x4s won't work. They want a temporary fix and they know it's not going to be perm. They want to slow it down while the property is in PPR.


With comments like that, you are digging yourself a deep hole here. Speaking for myself only, when people refuse or just can't understand the advice that is given to them, I stop trying. There is an old adage "you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink". Ask yourself, are you the horse or the one leading it?

Furthermore, based on your posts, I'm pretty sure you've been here before under at least 2 different names. That person refused to learn.....I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

There are no mold laws or guidelines here. Did talk to someone at the University who offered me a copy of the guidelines they use.
Spoke with client, she says they are not interested in remediation, just removing visual mold and treating studs. They will do inspection and remediation after property is bank owned. Offered to put it all in writing.

Does anyone guarantee roof tarps?? Saw that in an earlier post. We check our tarps when we are at the properties and let clients know when they are needing replacing. All tarp work orders state that this is a temp measure and roof requires inspection and repair.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Honestly, I would do it. They want you to do it then just do it, get paid and move on. Make clear you can't be held liable and let them know why just treating 2x4s won't work. They want a temporary fix and they know it's not going to be perm. They want to slow it down while the property is in PPR.


I'm sure your insurance would cancel you if they saw this...
That is one of the most inane statements I've heard...although I must admit I did not expect to tune in the comedy club today....

That said...it is people just like you that have given this industry and the honest hardworking folks in this industry a bad name...
You really should find another line of work....

Barefoot....even though they will put something in writing..YOU will be liable for any adverse actions as you're the service provider...you don't put a band aid on something that requires surgery...By "out of site...out of mind" the issue it only compounds the problem....You may want to contact you state contractors board...if you have one...I can not believe there are no regulations for mold treatment and remediation...every state has them...especially now that this and "meth houses" are becoming serious issues throughout the industry....


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> I'm sure your insurance would cancel you if they saw this...
> That is one of the most inane statements I've heard...although I must admit I did not expect to tune in the comedy club today....
> 
> That said...it is people just like you that have given this industry and the honest hardworking folks in this industry a bad name...
> ...


I don't think it gives a bad name. They are asking specifically for you to do a job to remove visual mold. Not to remediate the mold. If you can't understand the difference.. 

That's like going to the gas station to get gas and then suing them when you spill a milkshake on the floor. I understand being cautious but the logic you're using here can be applied to everything in this industry.

Doing a Wint then having them sue you when someone steals the HWH. 
Changing a lock and them suing when someone breaks the glass in the window.

They're asking you to remove the visual mold, not completely eradicate it.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Once you start to touh mold u might as well say you've begun some type of remediation process .. Which most people on here or in general have no clue on how to properly do.. Pulling drywall and spraying bleach will only create a larger problem


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I don't think it gives a bad name. They are asking specifically for you to do a job to remove visual mold. Not to remediate the mold. If you can't understand the difference..
> 
> That's like going to the gas station to get gas and then suing them when you spill a milkshake on the floor. I understand being cautious but the logic you're using here can be applied to everything in this industry.
> 
> ...


You couldn't be more wrong on your analogy.

When you remove the "visible" mold, no matter what the service company you do the work for tells you, you become THE remediation contractor for the bank. What makes you so sure that another contractor is going to follow and pick up where you left off? Your company's name is disclosed to the homes purchaser at closing as the mold remediation contractor (ask me how I know this). If that new owner feels that the job was not completed satisfactorily, they know exactly who to contact.

You might want to forget trying to argue and listen to the advice being given to you about this one. You obviously need it.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Zoly said:


> I don't think it gives a bad name. They are asking specifically for you to do a job to remove visual mold. Not to remediate the mold. If you can't understand the difference..
> 
> That's like going to the gas station to get gas and then suing them when you spill a milkshake on the floor. I understand being cautious but the logic you're using here can be applied to everything in this industry.
> 
> ...


What's an HWH?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> What's an HWH?


Hot water heater

Although I have no idea why anyone would need to heat hot water. Should be a cold water heater.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> I don't think it gives a bad name. They are asking specifically for you to do a job to remove visual mold. Not to remediate the mold. If you can't understand the difference..
> 
> That's like going to the gas station to get gas and then suing them when you spill a milkshake on the floor. I understand being cautious but the logic you're using here can be applied to everything in this industry.
> 
> ...


You answered my question.....you are the horse.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Prespro did post on a prior post about how ur companies name is disclosed the issue I think that lies is that 1 most peoe still don't understand what mold really can do to you.. And 2 all u see is some quick money ..


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Hot water heater
> 
> Although I have no idea why anyone would need to heat hot water. Should be a cold water heater.


Beat me to it. LOL I always find it funny when they are called hot water heaters. I just call them water heaters.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> What's an HWH?


Hot water heater. Its for heating up the hot water, only the elite homes have 2 step water heaters. You probably wouldn't know about it. 

PropPres, I respect your experience however if you're not properly communicating with the clients then you're doing something wrong. It's not too difficult to have your vendor coordinator mark your job how you want them too. I haven't had any issues having notes added to my accounts or particular jobs. I've been doing this 7 years and have never had a single issue. 

In this particular case they aren't asking remediation. The bank can't just throw you into a mold remediator category. It doesn't work like that. In addition, removing mold anytime before molding even if it was done 100% properly does not give the new home owner any room to sue for mold that happened after the fact. They can sue but it won't go anywhere if you put up even the smallest fight. 

Document everything, photo everything, and communicate very well through email about the conditions of the job and the guarantees you can or can not provide. I don't mean to upset you as you guys seem to get upset over very small things. This is the internet after all. I'm just stating my opinions. It's unlikely it will go anywhere however but if you want to be cautious then be smug to your coordinators and let them know you don't want to do it due to liability risk.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Pass the popcorn ,here we go....


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Nom nom


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just he word mold can cause an issue for someone down the line .. Zoly have u ever done a true mold remediation? Proper ppe? Hygenist? Hepa filters ? All te good stuff


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Click1764 said:


> Just he word mold can cause an issue for someone down the line .. Zoly have u ever done a true mold remediation? Proper ppe? Hygenist? Hepa filters ? All te good stuff


Yes but when we have to deal with full mold removals I bring a family member who is certified and licensed to do them. I fully understand the reasonings you guys have provided but I think you can cover yourself properly with little effort and get the work.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Yes but when we have to deal with full mold removals I bring a family member who is certified and licensed to do them. I fully understand the reasonings you guys have provided but I think you can cover yourself properly with little effort and get the work.


Keep thinking that. . .


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

pass some salt 
last time i got verbose the thread got locked and i got threatened with nasty phone calls so hows this one going to end BTW 99 out of 100 nats wont use the term MOLD they call it discoloration of unknown origin that mayyyyyyyyyyyyyy tell you something the bank can say mold the nats wont HMMMMMMM whats that mean mold is currently the deal ALL us guys should be pursuing as the future money maker the tech is here the need is here etc etc and **** fellas we know where our first hundred houses to remediate are


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

68W30 said:


> pass some salt
> last time i got verbose the thread got locked and i got threatened with nasty phone calls so hows this one going to end BTW 99 out of 100 nats wont use the term MOLD they call it discoloration of unknown origin that mayyyyyyyyyyyyyy tell you something the bank can say mold the nats wont HMMMMMMM whats that mean mold is currently the deal ALL us guys should be pursuing as the future money maker the tech is here the need is here etc etc and **** fellas we know where our first hundred houses to remediate are


Yeah I agree about the mold being the new business. Had a guy that wanted me to work with him doing fire and mold repair. He was only in it for a few months but already ready to expand.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zoly,

Not trying to rain on anyones parade here but...... As a licensed & certified remediator of black gold, as a licensed/certified mold inspector, as a licensed Insurance Adjuster, as a licensed Public Adjuster and a certified potlicker (that 1 just for fun  I can tell you that "hell on earth" IS coming down on the Property Preservation Contractors who are doing the work incorrectly and without proper credentials and Insurance. 

I am 1 of the fellas who are being hired to go investigate the liability claims of incorrectly remediated mold exposures to future and present homeowners. It is staggering the amount of work being done incorrectly by contractors with absolutely no or limited knowledge. In the "real near future" I foresee all Government Insured Homes that are being sold will be tested if a disclosure of "mold/discoloration" is found in a property. 

I tested a house yesterday that was "off the charts" on spore counts and the laboratory declared the home uninhabitable..... The Scientist for the "Government" asked "why"?. Well there is clear and damning evidence of drywall removal to remove apparent visible mold from a roof leak...... Now the contractor will be held responsible for house contamination... Estimated at $45,000. 

Remember in the P&P business:* The last to touch the home is the first to be held responsible. *


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly the other members here have tried nicely to break it all down for you and you continue to pee on their advice. 
This shows several things. One is that you are clueless about the mold situation, two you don't know what you are doing and last but certainly not least you are extremely 
disrespectful to those with far more knowledge about what is going on when it comes to mold. 

Wannabe is very well trained in his line and has his ear to ground to whats coming in the industry. His offering free advice should be respected as if you paid a mint for it.

So that said its time for you to stop posting nonsense about what you clearly do not know about and spend more time reading and less posting, letting the super advice 
you are getting to soak into your line of thinking. 

Thank you.


----------

